

Gaza: The Hamas Terror Group’s Quadcopters - bra-ket
http://i-hls.com/2014/03/gaza-hamas-terror-groups-quadcopters/

======
GeorgeOrr
So that's what Hamas spent the humanitarian aid money on. That and tunnels and
a few rockets apparently.

